
American kids would much rather be YouTubers than astronauts - gscott
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/american-kids-would-much-rather-be-youtubers-than-astronauts/
======
mac01021
I don't think this has much to do with the level of interest in STEM.

I would rather be any of those other 4 things than an astronaut. At the same
time, I would rather be an aerospace engineer, a molecular biologist, or just
about any type of physicist than any of those alternatives.

------
AceyMan
These same kids have never seen a real astronaut in the press and culture
before a moon shot.

Talk about a "rock star"—if John Glenn had a YT account in the day he'd have
200M followers and could retire on Patreon.

They were our superheros.

------
laurensr
Luckily, youtubers can now also be astronauts:
[http://astronaut.io](http://astronaut.io)

